# Maybe you guys can help...



## Thanatos

My grandfather passed away earlier this year, and some of his possessions have fallen to me. He had two shotguns in his closet, neither of which has been fired in YEARS.....probably 15+ years and that's probably being generous, because I'm 22 and never even knew he had them until a few years ago.

So, I wanted to see if anyone might know anything about either of these two guns. The stocks are a bit banged up, but all around I think if they were cleaned up they're probably still safe to fire....wouldn't do it myself though, I'd prefer to take them to a gunsmith. Even so, I'm not really interested in using them...it would be nice if I could, but if all I can do is clean them up, keep them to remember him I will be happy with that. One of them supposedly belonged to my great-grandfather according to my mom....if I can determine which is older, I will assume it would be that one.

The first is a bolt action 410 gauge. The top of the barrel says: Revelation Model R330B 410 GA Full Choke, Chambered for 2 1/2 and 3 in shells, Western Auto Supply Co. There's also what I assume to be a serial number further up on the side.

Here is a pic:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f319/thanatos4687/SDC10025.jpg

The other is break action 16 gauge. The side of the barrel says: Proof Tested -- 16 Gauge, 2 3/4 inch Chamber. On the side near the trigger, there is some more engraving which has been rubbed off so I can't really make anything out, other than the first line I believe says STEVENS.

Here's the pic of that one:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f319/thanatos4687/SDC10024.jpg

Any info anybody might be able to give would be greatly appreciated!

:smt1099

EDIT: Pics were huge, made them links instead.


----------



## gmaske

I'm no expert but they are cool shotguns. I'll add my 2 cents worth anyway. I'd say shoot the Western Auto gun to your hearts content. The other one "might" be a collectable. I'd say clean them up and have them checked out if you don't feel comfortable with your own judgement on them. I have my dads 16 guage side by side and it makes me think every time I pick it up. I never knew him as he died when I was a baby. If there is no value to them other than the fact that your forefathers owned them then I say use them and remember who they were each time you head out the door with one of them. Things like that have a way of adding depth to your life in a very deep way. It makes you part of them and them you.


----------



## SaltyDog

Good advice gmaske.

If you plan on selling them and think they are antiques whatever you do don't start sanding down and refinishing the stocks or re blue the gun. Take them to a professional. That is the biggest mistake most folks do to devalue old items.

I am not an aficionado on collectible guns but what I have read on the web they are pretty much keepsakes. You are wise to take them to a gunsmith to have them checked before using them though. Probably make a good squirrel or rabbit gun. Enjoy.


----------



## Thanatos

Nah, I don't believe I'll ever sell these. I hate that the stocks are banged up though....could a gunsmith refinish them do you think or would I have to get new stocks? I'm really on the fence about altering them from their original state...


----------



## gmaske

Well first things first.....Find out what you can about their value. That should make other decsions easier. You can get a kit to refinish the stocks and do it your self. If you use a tung oil type finishing system it is all applied with a rag and rubbed in and let to dry. It leaves an awesome finish if done right.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Thanatos said:


> Nah, I don't believe I'll ever sell these. I hate that the stocks are banged up though....could a gunsmith refinish them do you think or would I have to get new stocks? I'm really on the fence about altering them from their original state...


It's not hard but pretty time consuming to refinish the stocks. You can do it though pretty I've done several overt the years. If it's nicked you can sometimes strip the stock and use a little water to see if the nick will swell back yo. If not a real fine sandpaper and steel wool will at least be able to feather the dent in where it's not so noticeable. I like to use Tru-Oil to finish them. THen you seal it with a wax. There is TRu-wax but I tend yo use a good carnuba wax.

Other than gunsmiths you might be able to find someone that just refinishes stocks. Talking to a gunsmith you might be able to get names of people that do it if you are not interested in doing it yourself.


----------



## Thanatos

Thanks for the tip. Not so much I wouldn't be interested in doing it, I just think a pro would do a better job than I could. If I want to learn, I would rather do it on an old project gun that I find rather than my grandfather's guns.


----------



## agoetz2005

I refinish stocks all the time.

I could do up that Western Auto Bolt for you if you wanted. I'd leave the break action though.

Those Bolt Action Shotguns W.F/Mossberg/H&R etc, arent worth a whole lot.


----------

